# insurance costs?



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a 03-05 350 in the next couple of months. i'm just curious as to what you guys pay every 6 months or monthly for your z's


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> I'm looking to buy a 03-05 350 in the next couple of months. i'm just curious as to what you guys pay every 6 months or monthly for your z's


Im 21, and its $950 every 6 months. No tickets, no accidents. 25/50 with $1000 deductibles.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

i pay about 1300 a year


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks guys...that puts me at ease. i'm getting married in spetember and we're going to get the z soon after. i was just worried insurance would be out the butt expensive.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

I pay a hair over $1k/year. 30 yrs old, no accidents, married, 3-car policy.


----------



## Brandon711 (Dec 17, 2004)

I pay just over $1000/ year $250 deductible, 24 years old, 2 accidents (1 not my fault, the other a hit and run).


----------

